# Falling in Love with my own character.



## DarkSunshine (Oct 4, 2016)

I love writing fantasy stories and fiction, and I always develop new characters, and I don't know why, but there is this character I created that I fell in love with. Is it weird to fall in love with your own characters? It has gone far as to daydream about that character and I even met him in a dream once. I'm really creeped out and I'm scared if I tell my friends, they will make fun of me. Is this weird?


----------



## dale (Oct 4, 2016)

in one way or another, all my characters are me. which is why i love them all, and kill many of them.


----------



## bdcharles (Oct 4, 2016)

DarkSunshine said:


> I love writing fantasy stories and fiction, and I always develop new characters, and I don't know why, but there is this character I created that I fell in love with. Is it weird to fall in love with your own characters? It has gone far as to daydream about that character and I even met him in a dream once. I'm really creeped out and I'm scared if I tell my friends, they will make fun of me. Is this weird?



Oh, gosh, I would say having strong feelings - yes, I include love in that - for your characters is a prerequisite for making them believable. I'm completely in love with my MC. Does that make me a bit of a narcissist, to fall in love with in essence my own thoughts? Possibly. It's all the more ironic that her name is Echo.

Yes, it's weird. Writers are weird. I have no intention of telling my friends about any of this because I have to meet them in real life and can do without that weirdness. They will have to make do with the book, the fruits of that love. I'll tell you though because it's quite unlikely we will meet and even if we should perchance to do so, we will at least have this in common.

If it helps, I also feel pretty contemptuous towards my main antagonist. He's based on other people though.


----------



## Courtjester (Nov 14, 2016)

I don't think it's all that weird. One could argue that it's simply an extension of identifying with one's characters, and if one can't do that, one can hardly make them 'real' to readers. When I write a story, I'm going through it as intensely as I can, even carrying out experiments to make sure that the physical demands I make of characters are reasonable. I do this because I got weary of reading action scenes in which the bodily movements described seemed - and were - impossible.


----------



## senecaone (Nov 14, 2016)

It's a sign that you have contracted the writing disease in it's most acute form. Quit now before it's too late!


----------



## Jay Greenstein (Nov 14, 2016)

Well of course you love them. You know them intimately, inside and out. And if _you_ don't find them fascinating, your reader sure as hell won't.


----------



## felixm (Nov 16, 2016)

Is it weird that a few days ago I drew a heart with an arrow through it and wrote "I love Laya" beneath it?  My wife thought that to be a little strange, but she doesn't write.


----------



## JustRob (Nov 16, 2016)

That's a difficult question to answer. My angel (real wife) told me that she saw love not as something that one feels when with someone but the sense of loss that one feels when apart from them. I tend to agree with that. Applied to the characters in our minds, we are never really apart from them, so how can we tell whether we really love them? My angel is now an integral part of me and my life. She is currently at her Pilates class, so I am on my own and aware that I love her because she is absent, but when she returns life will be normal again. In comparison my characters Lucine and C-C are always here in my mind, sleeping now maybe but still close by, so I don't feel love tugging at me in the same way.


----------

